# Ginger and Chance One day at a time



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I can walk Chance up and down the road with no issues, on the ground she is great, under saddle she is scared of her own shadow, balks and jumps at everything, and her speed goes from plod to racehorse. I can rub a tarp over her in the arena but out of the arena it is going to kill her...lol some people at my barn told me if I wanted to ride with them on trails I needed to be able to keep up with the big dogs so to speak, so I need to figure out how to handle water crossings ( none around barn) hills (again none) speed changes and obsticles on my own before they may give me a chance to do it with them. I lack the confidence to go out on my own, and no one will go with me, so I am basically stuck either just have an arena horse, or try and hope I don't end up hurt. I was going to start paying for lessons soon as my new job is giving me more money, but I DON'T want them on chance. I want a horse that has been there done that so I am not learning something on a horse that has never done it themselves. I am supposed to work on trotting/ cantering, but honestly I don't think I will ever canter on Chance.. she walks and trots fine, but when she goes faster ( once you can get her there) she tries hard to skid to a stop randomly and turn sharply without being asked.. and I don't want to eat dirt at a canter. again I want to practice on a well broke been there done that horse, that makes me not nervous that I will end up hurt trying to learn something. My BO has a horse that she could let me take lessons on but it's not going to happen, she already said she won't let me ride him ( although everyone else does) but whatever.. her horse, I can't make her let me, so its ok. I just know when I tell her I am going to pay someone else for lessons she may get upset, but if I can't ride another horse than chance in the lessons to learn, I have to go somewhere I can


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear of your frustration. My youngest daughter is 17 and she'll go riding with me. My wife rides 6 times a year...usually 3 times in a week, then she won't get on a horse for 6 months. My horses are kept at home and I don't know anyone else near me who seems interested in trail riding. There are a number of homes around with horses, but when riding or jogging - between them I'm out almost daily - I've seen horses on the roads or trails about twice a year.

Good luck to you. Wish I could offer more than good wishes, though!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I went out there today to see chance and was going to ride, although no one was there, at all, so it was solo, which is a no no for me to ride, I was going to anyways and just do it, but the neighbors are building a new barn, and the construction equipment was freaking her out some, so I decided I didn't want to take flying lessons today, plus I had my 5 year old daughter, and couldn't keep a watch of her from in saddle, so it became a brush/ pamper chance day. We did her feet and brushed her up nice, she gave my daughter kisses, and my daughter loved on her, which is a major reason I don't want to get rid of her, on the ground she is awesome, even my 5 year old I feel safe with around her.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

wanted to go out there today but weather has been absolutely terrible.. and now were under a tornado warning.. I hope the booger is ok, seeing which she hates being stalled, and most of the time refuses to go into the lean to shed up for them, I have at least a 60 hour work this week due to work/ training its supposed to rain this week, wife's schedule is changing and she is finishing up her last week of college( thank goodness) and has to write a final paper.. so its going to be a stressful week for us both, and on the weekend I need to get the pool open, and mow the lawn.. I hope I can make it out there at least one day this week..LOL


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Starting to feel like I'm talking to myself.. LOL

I got off early and the weather turned out better than expected so I went and rode. She is getting in a habit of wanting to start lunging before I tell her to go, and I have to make her stop 2-3 x so I need to get that stopped again, she never used to do it, and also by the barn she likes to speed up now, like really speed up, so I have her doing circles when she she thinks she can speed up without being asked.. The flys always bother her as well, I fly sprayed her, but the ******s still eat her legs, so when we were riding a couple of them Peed her off enough to make her bite at them, and kick her back leg at one biting her belly.. she walked a couple more laps and then did a complete I guess you would call it crow hop, got all 4 hooves off the ground, only 2-3 inches, then she turned and snapped the fly, at least she got him.. apparently she got mad at trying to get it.. It wasn't enough to even make me bounce in the saddle, or make me think I was coming off.. after that she was fine again and rode fine the next 40 min. they had all the horses in one pasture as they were doing some work,so when I was done I put her away and BO and me were standing there talking, when chance pins her ears and like a dog chases another horse chomping at it, and makes it crash right through 2 strands of electric fence.. seriously.. &*&^%*% The horse was fine, but why does my horse have to be the bully.. sheesh..LOL


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

well since today is the only nice day forecast wise for the next 8 days or so, I am going to try to go today, may not be able to but would like to at least try, if I can go without my daughter I will take her up/down the road again


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Good luck on your ride!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened


----------

